

‘09 FbFund Finalist Looking for Facebook Developer - crhulls

Our company, Life360 (life360.com), was recently named as one of this year’s Facebook Fund finalists (http://tinyurl.com/plmmmo).  Facebook is currently a bit of a side focus for us right now, so we are looking for someone to become our lead Facebook developer and drive this forward.<p>As our lead Facebook Developer, you would attend all FbFund incubator meetings and sessions for us, and would get the full benefits of being a FbFund finalist, including any publicity that comes from our future Facebook efforts.<p>We need someone to start ASAP, and commit to working with us full time at least through the summer (hopefully longer if things work out).  Pay will be crappy, the equity comp will be decent, and the opportunity we think is awesome—probably the only way to get into the 09 FbFund incubator at this point.  We are based in Berkeley, and may be moving to SF in the near future.<p>We don’t have any formal requirements, but in addition to doing Facebook app development, we will also want you to spend a lot of your time doing JavaScript intensive UI.  So please be able to show us you are pretty slick at doing cool AJAX development.<p>Send an email to chris@life360.com or give us a call at 415 462 0002 x706.<p>If anyone on this board has any other suggestions on where to find good FB developers, please let us know in the comments!
======
dannyr
The Techcrunch link was just the list of finalists but not the list of those
who was actually accepted in the incubator program.

I'm curious who else made it. Do you have a link for that?

